# 811 tuner vs. new Sony



## ee1995 (Feb 10, 2004)

I have an 811 and a Viewsonic 32" LCD that also has an internal 8VSB tuner. My house has a attic antenna that works well for OTA analog. I use an RS distribution amplifier to feed the analog TV through a Dish 510 to several TVs. Neither the 811 nor the Viewsonic get any digital reception at all when connected directly to this antenna (either with or without the amp). I had to install rooftop antenna with rotor and CM UHF preamp to make the 811 work and I need to move the antenna when changing stations. 

I recently bought a new Sony 50" SXRD RPTV and, just for grins, connected its 8VSB input to the attic antenna. It found all local digital station and two more distant ones and gets 100% reception on all. Never a dropout! Shows what a late generation tuner can do. I think it's about time to retire the 811. 

Are the tuners in the current generation Dish receivers significantly better? It’s time to upgrade but only if I don’t have to move the rotor between locals.


----------

